# DL.TV & Cranky Geeks now on TiVo Cast!



## jtown0620 (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm sorry if this was already posted but as my title states DL.TV & Cranky Geeks is now on TiVo Cast! I would love to see the video version of Digg Nation on their too! Maybe one day!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

guess you missed the thread right nearby
Patrick on the possibility of DL.TV thru TiVoCast 

but yes - I signed up for both as soon as I read about them being available


----------



## jtown0620 (Jun 17, 2004)

Actually I viewed that thread in the past and it didn't confirm the shows were on at that time. I thought just a simple thread with the confirmation of the new stuff on TiVo Cast would be helpful for those who may not have the time to read each thread.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Again I will share an idea - they should make a TiVoCast channel that will give you the first show of ever new TiVoCast that is added, so TiVo users won't have to check the forums (and hope it gets posted) or periodically go through the list of available TiVoCasts.


----------



## ebeckhusen (Feb 15, 2007)

mathwhiz said:


> Again I will share an idea - they should make a TiVoCast channel that will give you the first show of ever new TiVoCast that is added, so TiVo users won't have to check the forums (and hope it gets posted) or periodically go through the list of available TiVoCasts.


Yep, I would like to see that as well. I know there have been a couple of times now where I only found out about a TivoCast being available by going through the list. Plus, if the first show was provided we could decide if we liked it enough to subscribe, rather than having to subscribe, view an episode and then unsub (not a big deal, I know, but to me it's a hassle).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

This is the first TiVoCast download I've seen that breaks the half hour barrier. Good deal.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Some of you old timers may remember the College Sports TV games as well as the Red Trousers movie downloads that we had made available in the past. Those were all much longer than half an hour.

Also, the Amazon Unbox movies use TiVoCast to get downloaded.

So, long content isn't a problem for us.

Sorry for the delay in adding DL.TV and CrankyGeeks to http://www.tivo.com/tivocast -- you can sign up both on the box and online now.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> Sorry for the delay in adding DL.TV and CrankyGeeks to http://www.tivo.com/tivocast -- you can sign up both on the box and online now.


Thanks, but the tivocast feature on the TiVo itself is so cool to use


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

TiVoStephen said:


> Some of you old timers may remember the College Sports TV games as well as the Red Trousers movie downloads that we had made available in the past. Those were all much longer than half an hour.


True. You get what I mean, though, don't you?

How about "The first ~weekly(/biweekly) programming that regularly exceeds a half hour."

By the way - I like the Ron Jeremy Talks Tech series now running on Heavy.


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

I'm incredibly happy to see that both of these have been added to TiVoCast, but I do have one concern about it. It looks like both of these series are showing last week's episodes as being the most current. Will they catch up or will they always be one week behind?

I love the thought of being able to subscribe to these on my TiVo, but last week's news is still last week's news.

That said, please keep up the good work and I can't wait to see what's offered next!


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

This is awesome! I'm signed up for both now. :up:


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Jagman_sl said:


> It looks like both of these series are showing last week's episodes as being the most current. Will they catch up or will they always be one week behind?


Yes, that's kind of annoying. If I have to wait more than an extra day to get an episode on TiVo, I'll still be watching these on my computer in iTunes or on my iPod.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, since this is new you have to expect delays. I would hope they would fix this issue soon so the TiVo version is available around the same time as the other formats. 

Since part of DL TV revolves around the latest tech news, it really needs to be available sooner rather than later.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I watched both new TiVoCast's. They were special. Some of the best stuff yet!


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

I subscribed to both on my S3 and CrankyGeeks is great (haven't actually watched the other yet).

One problem though, the newer episode of CG keeps downloading. I've DLed, watched, and deleted it this morning yet it has decided to download itself twice more since then, each time about an hour after I deleted the copy before it. I hope it stops doing that soon...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Excellent! Got an SP for both! :up:


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

litkaj said:


> I subscribed to both on my S3 and CrankyGeeks is great (haven't actually watched the other yet).
> 
> One problem though, the newer episode of CG keeps downloading. I've DLed, watched, and deleted it this morning yet it has decided to download itself twice more since then, each time about an hour after I deleted the copy before it. I hope it stops doing that soon...


It stopped.

Oh, and DL.TV is kind of boring...


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

litkaj, sorry to hear about the duplicate downloads. That shouldn't happen. if it happens again, please drop me an e-mail ([email protected]) with your TiVo Service Number so we can investigate.

Thanks!

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Thanks for this Stephen. I too have subscribed to the Cranky Geeks and DL.TV.

I'm still the number one critic of the "walled-garden" approach to webcasting that TiVo is doing. I want to subscribe to ANY video podcast that provides an Mpeg4 or h.264 feed that the S3 can support, not just the one's you select for me. (See my blog post on the topic here if interested).

I like Podcasts precisely because they remove my cable provider from the role of gatekeeper to my content. TiVo's approach substitutes TiVo as a new content gatekeeper - definitely NOT something I want. If iTunes (by Apple, a company TiVo emulates in keeping things simple) can accept video-podcasts of the users-choice, and make them available through theApple TV device, I do not see why TiVo can't do the same thing.

IN THE MEAN TIME, may I suggest you work with the folks at 1Up.com to integrate:

- The 1Up Show

That's my favorite video podcast. Very high-quality.

The video version of Diggnation and GeekBrief.TV would also be nice.

Cheers.

...Dale


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi folks,

Sorry for the delays in publishing DL.TV and CrankyGeeks; both companies are getting used to working with each other. Starting this week and moving forward, our goal is to be no more than one day behind original publication date. (By the time your DVR downloads it, it may be two days behind.)

Dale, thanks for the suggestions and the reminder about your thoughtful position -- I owe you a longer reply but don't have enough time at the moment.


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> Starting this week and moving forward, our goal is to be no more than one day behind original publication date.


Excellent! This is fantastic news. I have been downloading both of these, then transcoding and uploading, so it was always a day behind anyway. This saves me a great deal of time, so I couldn't be happier!


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

I subscribed prior to the weekend and told it to download older episodes too, but haven't got any yet? When will I get the older ones? I assume the subscription doesn't start with the latest but the next one.

Jim


----------



## jpdst22 (Jul 1, 2003)

Dajad said:


> Thanks for this Stephen. I too have subscribed to the Cranky Geeks and DL.TV.
> 
> I'm still the number one critic of the "walled-garden" approach to webcasting that TiVo is doing. I want to subscribe to ANY video podcast that provides an Mpeg4 or h.264 feed that the S3 can support, not just the one's you select for me. (See my blog post on the topic here if interested).
> 
> ...


I agree...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

narnia777 said:


> I subscribed prior to the weekend and told it to download older episodes too, but haven't got any yet? When will I get the older ones? I assume the subscription doesn't start with the latest but the next one.
> 
> Jim


Did you select the specific older episodes to download? When you elect to download older episodes you go to a screen where you select which ones to download. As of tonight there are two CrankyGeeks and three DL.TV past episodes to download.


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes I told it to download specifically each episode... went in again today and it says season pass will download as planned but the older ones weren't set to download I set them to download again but nothing is beting transfered right now....

Jim


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Have you successfully downloaded any TiVoCast content in the past? It requires a change in your privacy settings from the default.


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

I still get NY times and cnet and at one time used to get Rocketboom but unsubscribed to it since. Those were all subscribed to via other menus in the tivo prior to the new season pass thing.

Jim


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, then I got nothing.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Have you successfully downloaded any TiVoCast content in the past? It requires a change in your privacy settings from the default.


No it doesn't. You're thinking of the Guru Guide/Kidzone stuff.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

narnia, can you check your View Recording History screen and see if there's possibly a disk space conflict or other error?

TiVo Central -> Find Programs -> To Do List -> View Recording History


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

No conflicts... I did get one DL.tv and one Cranky geeks (recent but not newest in both cases) then one back ep of Cranky geeks. I told the tivo I wanted all the back eps of both but nothing else since... dl.tv is published twice weekly so I should have had a 2nd and third recent ep but nothing...

Haven't even got a new Cnet in a few weeks and those are supposed to be on every week.

Jim


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

narnia777 said:


> No conflicts... I did get one DL.tv and one Cranky geeks (recent but not newest in both cases) then one back ep of Cranky geeks. I told the tivo I wanted all the back eps of both but nothing else since... dl.tv is published twice weekly so I should have had a 2nd and third recent ep but nothing...
> 
> Haven't even got a new Cnet in a few weeks and those are supposed to be on every week.
> 
> Jim


 It's been a while since we've seen Cnet too.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

richsadams said:


> It's been a while since we've seen Cnet too.


Just got one today...


----------



## GameJerk (Jul 8, 2007)

narnia777 said:


> Yes I told it to download specifically each episode... went in again today and it says season pass will download as planned but the older ones weren't set to download I set them to download again but nothing is beting transfered right now....
> 
> Jim


I'm having this same problem. I have selected them to download via both the tivo and the tivo online scheduling. It downloaded the first episodes just fine but nothing since. I have checked the Recording History and there are no disk space conflicts. Whats going on?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Just got one today...


 Got it yesterday too! :up:


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

Gamejerk is your tivo a DT? Maybe there is something in common that is preventing us from getting them.

Jim


----------



## GameJerk (Jul 8, 2007)

narnia777 said:


> Gamejerk is your tivo a DT? Maybe there is something in common that is preventing us from getting them.
> 
> Jim


nope. Old single tuner Series 2. Not sure what to make of it. sometimes it'll download and sometimes not. Im just going to go back to dloading via Itunes and streaming it to my tv via my xbox.


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

I'll calling tivo tech support now to see if they can do something on their end. Wish me luck.

Jim


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

Tech support told me that tivo cast downloads has been showing errors on their end that my hd is too full, I can schedule just about any new program but it does warm me programs will be deleted early. I only have a few hours of stuff in the recently deleted folder so I guess the hd is pretty full. I'll tivo to go a bunch of stuff to my computer hard drive and delete and see if that makes a differance. Hopefully would be neat to see dl.tv on tivo twice weekly.

Jim


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

narnia777 said:


> Tech support told me that tivo cast downloads has been showing errors on their end that my hd is too full, I can schedule just about any new program but it does warm me programs will be deleted early. I only have a few hours of stuff in the recently deleted folder so I guess the hd is pretty full. I'll tivo to go a bunch of stuff to my computer hard drive and delete and see if that makes a differance. Hopefully would be neat to see dl.tv on tivo twice weekly.
> 
> Jim


 It's well worth it to see DL.TV on...TV  It's a great way to pass the time during the morning workout. The only downside is that I have to stop the treadmill to write down product details, tech tips and website URL's


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

richsadams said:


> The only downside is that I have to stop the treadmill to write down product details, tech tips and website URL's


The show notes at the DL.TV website should solve that problem.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Chew said:


> The show notes at the DL.TV website should solve that problem.


 Oh sure...a whole _other _ step in my routine.


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

It worked! I downloaded a bunch of programs to the computer and deleted them from the Tivo and now DL downloaded, 4 back eps and current ep. 

Don't let your hard drive to fill up if you want tivo cast or amazon stuff.

Jim


----------



## Nalez (Mar 1, 2002)

TiVoStephen said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Sorry for the delays in publishing DL.TV and CrankyGeeks; both companies are getting used to working with each other. Starting this week and moving forward, our goal is to be no more than one day behind original publication date. (By the time your DVR downloads it, it may be two days behind.)
> 
> Dale, thanks for the suggestions and the reminder about your thoughtful position -- I owe you a longer reply but don't have enough time at the moment.


Hey Stephen, How about diggnation? The concent a bit "rough" for the tivo croud?

Thats the other one I would love to see on tivocast.

a thousand thank you's for getting these two. I no longer need to get my media PC working again.


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

Get Leo Laporte's The Lab on Tivo 

Right now it's only aired in Canada and Aus. Tivo would be a start until a cable network picks them up.

Jim


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

narnia777 said:


> Get Leo Laporte's The Lab on Tivo
> 
> Right now it's only aired in Canada and Aus. Tivo would be a start until a cable network picks them up.
> 
> Jim


 Always enjoyed Leo's work...clear back to TechTV. :up:


----------



## MrMike6by9 (Apr 16, 2007)

richsadams said:


> Always enjoyed Leo's work...clear back to TechTV. :up:


You're a late comer or do you remember Leo as "Dev Null" on that MSNBC show "The Site" with Soledad O'Brian? My experience with Leo goes back to when he and John C. Dvorak had a radio show ... remember radio


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Add me to the list. This content is great. I really enjoy crankygeeks. I remember reading Dvorak columns back in the early 90's. I don't know of anyone that brings a better dry wit to tech than he does.

My now playing list is a complete mixture of broadcast, TiVoCast, and Unbox. I've always enjoyed my TiVo's, but the momentum behind these newest features has me appreciating them again like I did when I bought my first one.

I couldn't be happier with three squirrels and a bag of taffy.....

BTW, the little 2 minute Onions are great too. I have to play them twice, once for the commentary, a second time to read the news crawler.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone getting multiple DL.tv downloads this week?

I received three copies of Episode 186 -- two of them overnight last night one right after the other.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

jpdst22 said:


> I agree...


I also agree with Dale.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MrMike6by9 said:


> You're a late comer or do you remember Leo as "Dev Null" on that MSNBC show "The Site" with Soledad O'Brian? My experience with Leo goes back to when he and John C. Dvorak had a radio show ... remember radio


Sorry mate...didn't see your post.  I must have totally missed "The Site"...but it sounds good. Anyone named "Dev Null" has to be deep.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

Put my vote down for bringing Leo to TivoCast!


----------



## MatrixOutsider (Mar 7, 2003)

On a related note, the perky Veronica Belmont has left CNET and its tivocast.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

richsadams said:


> Always enjoyed Leo's work...clear back to TechTV. :up:


What about ZDTV ?


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

MighTiVo said:


> What about ZDTV ?


Same thing really. That was just the name before they changed it to TechTV.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Sandlapper said:


> Same thing really. That was just the name before they changed it to TechTV.


Exactly....

"clear back to ZDTV" instead of "clear back to TechTV"


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MighTiVo said:


> Exactly....
> 
> "clear back to ZDTV" instead of "clear back to TechTV"


Yep...ZDTV. Kinda showing our age here.


----------



## Carnage_7 (Sep 17, 2002)

I signed up for season passes for both DLTV and CrankyGeeks. Tivo downloads episodes for 1 week and then stops. Neither shows up on my Season Pass. What gives? Another vote for Leo Laporte for any video podcast or show that he does. 

Frank
El Paso, Texas


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Leo's TWiT podcast is available via the TiVo Podcast app, FWIW. Half a loaf... You might have to manually enter the URL.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Carnage_7 said:


> Another vote for Leo Laporte for any video podcast or show that he does.


He sticks with audio only for the most part. I think a lot of his guests would be prohibited from appearing on a video podcast (like Patrick, etc) because of their current employers.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

rainwater said:


> He sticks with audio only for the most part. I think a lot of his guests would be prohibited from appearing on a video podcast (like Patrick, etc) because of their current employers.


From my understanding Patrick left DL.TV today...

http://dl.tv/

"Yes, it's true... This was Patrick's last episode of DL.TV. He's got a baby coming in October, and he's moving on to a new gig. He'll be back, tho, as a guest on DL.TV and CrankyGeeks, and he wants to thank "the incredible crew that watches the show, Mr Callahan and Mr. Young at Ziff Davis for giving us the opportunity, all the folks at Ziff Davis that have contributed (Jim, Steve, Robyn, Michael, Chris, Denise, Bill, Stan, Dan, Sascha, Kyle, Lance, Neil... it's a long list!) and to Robert, Roger, Scott, Annaliza and Brooks, who'll be carrying the DL.TV torch forward. It's a bittersweet, 'cause this has been a lot of fun to put together.""


----------



## mattman (Jun 25, 2002)

Jim Louderback also left Ziff Davis recently to work for Revision 3, which is the IPTV attempt by David Prager and Kevin Rose. That could explain Patrick's leaving. Possibly he's going there as well?


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

dmdeane said:


> I also agree with Dale.


Me too! That Dale is a pretty clever fella sometimes!

I'll continue adding to my TiVo-walled-garden video-cast wishlist here.

I'd like to see the new WebbAlert podcast (started by Morgan Webb of X-Play fame) just a couple days ago:

http://www.webbalert.com/

And of course, Dignation:

http://revision3.com/diggnation/

But, as I said earlier, I'd rather not have to ask TiVo to set these up for me. I just want to subscribe to them in TiVo like I do in iTunes!

Squeeky wheels and all!

...Dale


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Dajad said:


> And of course, Dignation:
> 
> http://revision3.com/diggnation/
> 
> But, as I said earlier, I'd rather not have to ask TiVo to set these up for me. I just want to subscribe to them in TiVo like I do in iTunes!


 +1 (on both counts!) :up:


----------



## Windohpain (Oct 9, 2003)

I'll be adding a squeak to Dale's - as soon as I successfully download ANYTHING from tivocast...
I have a series2 that I've had connected (wired) to various NAT routers for years, no problem with any network functions. I've successfully set the season pass for DL.TV and CrankyGeeks in the Tivo and have gotten jack-doodly in the last several weeks. Signed up online today, waited awhile...forced a connection...success...DLed some stuff...[a few moments pass]...still nothing new in my "to-do-list" -  
Are there ports that now need to be opened? 
I don't currently have a computer running Tivo desktop - should that mater? 
I've got plenty of space available 
I did not change my privacy settings -and will not- but appariently that doesn't apply

All suggestions are appreciated and will be entertained!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Windohpain said:


> I'll be adding a squeak to Dale's - as soon as I successfully download ANYTHING from tivocast...
> I have a series2 that I've had connected (wired) to various NAT routers for years, no problem with any network functions. I've successfully set the season pass for DL.TV and CrankyGeeks in the Tivo and have gotten jack-doodly in the last several weeks. Signed up online today, waited awhile...forced a connection...success...DLed some stuff...[a few moments pass]...still nothing new in my "to-do-list" -
> Are there ports that now need to be opened?
> I don't currently have a computer running Tivo desktop - should that mater?
> ...


I've never seen any of the TiVo Casts in my To Do List. TiVo Cast material isn't part of the normal online schedules for television shows.

TiVo Desktop isn't needed...in fact it doesn't work with TiVo Cast content as it's copy protected by the creators.

TiVo Cast material seems to be a bit sporadic and I don't think it's TiVo's fault as they can only add what they receive from the third party suppliers.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Windohpain said:


> I did not change my privacy settings -and will not- but appariently that doesn't apply


Are you sure that's the case? I recall having to change privacy settings for some stuff - not sure whether it was TiVoCast.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

richsadams said:


> TiVo Desktop isn't needed...in fact it doesn't work with TiVo Cast content as it's copy protected by the creators.


It's copy-protected by Tivo. It gives you that notice about "restrictions set by the copyright holder", but it does that even on One True Media projects created by me, from footage I shot myself, which makes me the copyright holder -- and I certainly didn't ask for that. I believe it does it even on programs like DL.TV, which can be freely downloaded (not just streamed) from their web site. AFAICT, it's not a policy set by the copyright holder; it's a blanket policy set by Tivo.


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

But by downloading from the producer's site you're increasing their download stats which they show to their advertisers which can then justify an increase in advertising fees.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

I missed the reason for DL.TV only being once a week on Thursdays now. 

Can anyone explain the reason? Just because Patrick left?


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Chew said:


> I missed the reason for DL.TV only being once a week on Thursdays now.
> 
> Can anyone explain the reason? Just because Patrick left?


Is Patrick gone for good? Yea!!! Oh, looks like he is going to show up on Revision3, not gone for good afterall....

Before the fan boys let loose on me, Patrick is ok, but he could be fairly decent if he would stop with the attitude, lose the stupid voice over mockery, and admit when he doesn't know the answer instead of making up crap.

I understood once a week because they are shooting segments off site and they aren't up to speed to do the off site production for a twice a week show. They hope they can tune up the workflow and manage the off site shoots and twice a week broadcasts.


----------



## jpdst22 (Jul 1, 2003)

Dajad said:


> Me too! That Dale is a pretty clever fella sometimes!
> 
> I'll continue adding to my TiVo-walled-garden video-cast wishlist here.
> 
> ...


I agree!!! I hate having to ask to get shows added to TivoCast and then having to wait months to see if they'll add them. Let's open up this system already and let us all pick what we want to download!

Until then how about adding Systm?

http://revision3.com/systm/


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

Unless one downloaded this morning, we have not received the last 2 episodes of DL.TV (last one we got was on 12/21).

Is there a problem?


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Chew said:


> Unless one downloaded this morning, we have not received the last 2 episodes of DL.TV (last one we got was on 12/21).
> 
> Is there a problem?


One of the Cranks said they were going on vacation and would be back soon.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

What I meant was: the last 2 episodes released of DL.TV (which are available through iTunes and on the DL site) are *not* available via TiVoCast.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

You're right, the last episode we've received from them is 208 (which is the latest we've published), but their web site does have episode 211 now. We're investigating why we haven't received these episodes. Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## mothracon (Feb 27, 2004)

We're also missing episode #95 of Cranky Geeks. I believe on that episode Roger Chang is one of the cranks and he says that he is leaving DL.tv.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

We published episode 209 on Friday but had an issue and had to pull it down. We're investigating and will work to get back on track as soon as we can.


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

mothracon said:


> We're also missing episode #95 of Cranky Geeks. I believe on that episode Roger Chang is one of the cranks and he says that he is leaving DL.tv.


Roger Chang is unwatchable and truthfully not very knowledgeable either. I might actually watch that TivoCast now.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

We resolved the issue with Episode 209 and apologize for the problem.

The correct version of episode 209 was published yesterday.
Episode 210 will be published later today.
Episode 211 we intend to publish on Thursday.
Episode 212 should be published on Friday.

After that, we'll be back to our usual schedule.

Apologies again for the delays and problems.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Any updates on getting Cranky Geeks caught up as well?


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Ok - both Cranky Geeks and DL.TV are behind again. TiVoCast would be more popular with me if the content would be reliable.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

We received the content today and will publish it late this afternoon. We apologize for the production difficulties for these two titles.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Did anyone else have a problem with the CES special of Cranky Geeks? The video froze with Dvorak and Heron on-screen without about 3 minutes left to go. The audio was fine, but the video was static. No trickplay would restore it.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

windracer said:


> Did anyone else have a problem with the CES special of Cranky Geeks? The video froze with Dvorak and Heron on-screen without about 3 minutes left to go. The audio was fine, but the video was static. No trickplay would restore it.


Yes same here. Froze at the end:down:


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Glad to hear that the DL.TV stuff is getting fixed.

Slightly off-topic, did anybody else get double audio on the CNET TivoCast?


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

Bai Shen said:


> Glad to hear that the DL.TV stuff is getting fixed.
> 
> Slightly off-topic, did anybody else get double audio on the CNET TivoCast?


Only at the beginning when Molly was talking. It went away after that.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Sandlapper said:


> Only at the beginning when Molly was talking. It went away after that.


Really? I guess I should have hung in there longer instead of deleting them.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Yup, sorry about that. We're investigating how that weird audio problem for CNET episode 54 happened. We'll correct it (without repushing it to everyone) later today, so if you redownload it, it should be correct.

I'm investigating the freezing issue at the end of the CES CrankyGeeks.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> Yup, sorry about that. We're investigating how that weird audio problem for CNET episode 54 happened. We'll correct it (without repushing it to everyone) later today, so if you redownload it, it should be correct.
> 
> I'm investigating the freezing issue at the end of the CES CrankyGeeks.


Actually, I got it on two different CNET episodes. I think it was the latest two, but I'm not positive.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Just a recap as of right now what is missing from TiVoCast.

DL.TV episodes 215 and 216
CrankyGeeks episode 99 (although 100 is out)


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Cranky Geeks Episode 100.

Did not have video for me.

Any one else?


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

steve614 said:


> Cranky Geeks Episode 100.
> 
> Did not have video for me.
> 
> Any one else?


Mine downloaded just fine. I had video and audio. Maybe something happened during the transfer. I would delete the recording, go back into tivocast and have it try downloading the video again.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

steve614 said:


> Cranky Geeks Episode 100.
> 
> Did not have video for me.
> 
> Any one else?


I haven't tried watching this one yet, as I'm waiting for 99 so I can watch them in order.

Rich


----------



## bcdavid (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if Diggnation will ever hit tivocast?


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Any updates on the latest episodes of DL.TV and CrankyGeeks?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Sorry for the problems. As you know, we had a big issue with the last DL.TV episode, and have been working with Ziff Davis this week to make sure nothing similar happens. As soon as we resolve the hosting issues, I'll let you know.

Sorry again for the inconvenience.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## TigerTivo (Dec 4, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Tivo Support and all the guy could tell me was that his test bench Tivo experienced the same gap as mine. It would be nice if the phone guys could refer to an issue list on their support screens about Tivo Cast programs.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Any updates on DL.TV - we are 2 episodes behind again.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

mathwhiz said:


> Any updates on DL.TV - we are 2 episodes behind again.


Looks like the current episode (119) is out there now. Past programs look like 118-106 before the gap to 99.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Errr? We just got the latest episode which is #235, but still missing #234. Very frustrating.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So who was the mystery "TiVo guy" in the audience of Cranky Geeks #126 that Dvorak kept hitting with the cards. Was it TiVoStephen?

Interesting little tidbit on the Amazon deal tucked in there ...


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

windracer said:


> So who was the mystery "TiVo guy" in the audience of Cranky Geeks #126 that Dvorak kept hitting with the cards. Was it TiVoStephen?
> 
> Interesting little tidbit on the Amazon deal tucked in there ...


Luckily there WAS a TiVo guy there to set them straight when they went on a chicken little speculation binge that advertising would make the TV sky fall down.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Just posting to make people aware that once again DL.TV and Cranky Geeks didn't download last week. Really wish I had a free way to auto transfer shows from the internet to my TiVo.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

mathwhiz said:


> Just posting to make people aware that once again DL.TV and Cranky Geeks didn't download last week. Really wish I had a free way to auto transfer shows from the internet to my TiVo.


I thought the new Tivo Desktop would let you do that?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> Luckily there WAS a TiVo guy there to set them straight when they went on a chicken little speculation binge that advertising would make the TV sky fall down.


I just watched the episode - loved how Dvorak rags without being direct. The Guest at the end of the table goes on about links right over the content and then cocrank gets the idea of going to friends house and clicking away to fill up their amazon cart.

Dvorak comes back from break - "TiVo Guy set us straight" since we were just talking [email protected] without any idea how it actually works.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

mathwhiz said:


> Just posting to make people aware that once again DL.TV and Cranky Geeks didn't download last week. Really wish I had a free way to auto transfer shows from the internet to my TiVo.


Hi Mathwhiz,

The CrankyGeeks episode from last week was a rerun of episode 71 from last year -- they had a flood in the studio where CrankyGeeks is made, so nothing new was produced, and the Ziff Davis folks chose not to include the rerun in their TiVo feed. (See http://www.crankygeeks.com/ for details.)

As for DL.TV, we received the episode this morning and it will go out today. I'll check with Ziff Davis to see why there was a delay, but my guess it's probably related to the same flooding incident.

Sorry for any inconvenience.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

It would be nice if there was a way to indicate that there was a rerun or not an episode for a certain week so that it's apparent whether or not it was a missed episode or just didn't air.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Bai Shen said:


> I thought the new Tivo Desktop would let you do that?


The new TiVo Desktop Pro (which is a product you pay for) allows that. I wanted a free solution, since I don't feel like I should have to pay additional money to get a service that I should already get and am paying for through my TiVo Service.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

mathwhiz said:


> It would be nice if there was a way to indicate that there was a rerun or not an episode for a certain week so that it's apparent whether or not it was a missed episode or just didn't air.


I'm open to suggestion -- what's the best way we can communicate this information?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Heh, I didn't even realize this episode was a repeat and listened to it on my iPod on the way into work this morning.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

TiVoStephen said:


> -- they had a flood in the studio where CrankyGeeks is made, so nothing new was produced, and the Ziff Davis folks chose not to include the rerun in their TiVo feed.


Best Spore Review EVER


----------



## jackholexxxx (Feb 6, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> I'm open to suggestion -- what's the best way we can communicate this information?


Send a "Message" to the TiVo!


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

mathwhiz said:


> The new TiVo Desktop Pro (which is a product you pay for) allows that. I wanted a free solution, since I don't feel like I should have to pay additional money to get a service that I should already get and am paying for through my TiVo Service.


Ah. Didn't realize that.


----------

